# Cowboy mounted shooting?



## OzarkGrey

Does anyone here compete in mounted shooting?
I'm new to the sport and would like to hear from other rider/shooters!


----------



## nrhareiner

No not really I have hunted off my stallion a few times. Stacy Westfall has gotten into it around here and there are some places that are adding it as a class. 

I would think it would be fun. Cost especially start up cost might be a factor but it does look like fun.


----------



## shesinthebarn

My farrier does it and I plan on giving it a go as well. He said he's show me the ropes. Going to see if my gelding will take to it. Always wanted to try!


----------



## OzarkGrey

It does take big bucks to get started!
When we saw the event over 2 years ago, my Hubby and I were both very excited about it till we priced the guns:shock:
He has his and I hope to get mine before next years season starts!


----------



## nrhareiner

If you could use something besides a .45 it would not be so bad. I have guns I could use but not .45's and I have no interest in buying them for CC or general shooting so that would be the only use for them.


----------



## shesinthebarn

In Canada, the firearms laws are SO tight, especially for handguns that it will take forever to get into it here. The permits you have to have are unbelievable. If I want to start next year I'd have to start all of the necessary courses and filing the paper work 6 months ago! I have a feeling it will be slow to evolve here because of that.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

The sport sounds fun, there is nothing like that around here but I have seen videos of it.


----------



## equiniphile

I saw it on tv once. Looked fun


----------



## OzarkGrey

nrhareiner said:


> If you could use something besides a .45 it would not be so bad. I have guns I could use but not .45's and I have no interest in buying them for CC or general shooting so that would be the only use for them.


 That's been one of our biggest complaints!
The .45's are more expensive to buy and the ammo is high and hard to find! (in our area)


----------



## nrhareiner

Especially for revolvers. They can be on the harder side to find as most people was .45 autos.

As for the ammo. Best bet would be to load your own according to the rules. You could not go out and buy the ammo as you do not want the bullet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

This sport looks like so much fun to me. I wish someone around me did it.

Question from someone who knows nothing about it: You have to use a .45?


----------



## nrhareiner

Alwaysbehind said:


> Question from someone who knows nothing about it: You have to use a .45?


That is whey use. Now I do not know for sure if that is the only caliber you can use but I would think that if everyone was using .45 and you did not you would be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hmmm, that does make sense.


----------



## OzarkGrey

Reloading is not a problem since Hubby wants to shoot in SASS as well! We can keep the brass to reload practice rounds here at the house!
They do supply the loads at events, and 44-40 is another round they use for the rifle class. I have also heard they are starting a shotgun class as well. .22's are what they use for the kids to shoot.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

.45 LC is the only caliber used in mounted shooting. CMSA, SASS and MSA all have the same rule.

All three organizations require the club to provide all ammo at matches. You can "make your own" for practice, but must use "certified" ammo from an approved supplier at any official event. There are both "fair play" and, more importantly, safety reasons for this.

.45LC blanks cost about 40 cents each and are available from several different providers. These same providers also sell "half loads" and "primer only" loads for training purposes. The blanks are MUCH easier to get than live ammo in the same caliber. I just ordered 2,000 rounds for an event I am running later this month. Finding that many rounds of live .45lc ammo (at anything approaching a reasonable price) would be impossible.

Rifle class uses a similar round. It is actually a "3 in 1" shell that will work in rifles chambered for .45LC, 44-40 and .44 magnum.

Shotgun class uses the same .45LC loads that are used in the pistols. To use these in a shotgun, special inserts are places in the barrel. The insert is made in the size of the shotgun shell (i.e. 12ga) and has a hole in the center that will accept the .45LC shell.

Some people do make their own loads for practice. This can be tricky. The brass used for blanks needs a larger primer hole than those used for live ammo. Firing a blank with a standard primer hole, the primer will often back out and jam the cylinder. If you reload both live and blank ammo, you need to be careful to keep the brass separated as they should NOT be interchanged.


Getting into the sport is expensive. A pair of decent pistols (Ruger Vaqueros) will set you back around $1,000. You can find gun leather cheap, but anything decent will start at around $300.

On the plus side, the people in this game are some of the nicest people you will ever meet. Most will loan you guns, leather and even their horse to get you started out! 

Also, once you make the initial investment in guns and leather, you are done with the "big" costs. Properly cared for, they will last you forever.

Cowboy mounted shooting is an extremely fun sport and very addictive. 

To the Canada riders... I have heard that gun laws are pretty strict up there. There are also a few active CMS clubs in Canada. You should contact them and see if they can offer any advice on getting started. If you are close enough to the border with a gun friendly US State, driving over to a US club and borrowing (or even renting) pistols may be a feasible short-term option.


----------



## wild_spot

It sounds like great fun - I would absolutely love to give it a go. Bundy wouldn't bat an eyelid - He is used to stockwhips. I love fast-paced skills based disciplines. 

Don't think it will ever take off in AUS though due to our tight gun laws (Which I like - But will restrict this kind of thing).


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

OzarkGrey said:


> Reloading is not a problem since Hubby wants to shoot in SASS as well! We can keep the brass to reload practice rounds here at the house!
> They do supply the loads at events, and 44-40 is another round they use for the rifle class. I have also heard they are starting a shotgun class as well. .22's are what they use for the kids to shoot.


See my other post regarding reloading live ammo brass as blanks. You should either get blank brass (Starline sells it) or make sure to drill out the primer hole.

I have never heard of kids shooting .22s. Where do they get the blanks?

A wrangler class (12 and under) usually has the kid ride the course with a fake or unloaded gun (or none at all). They can then _optionally_ shoot while standing on the ground (stationary position) under the supervision of a parent. They use the same .45lc ammo as the adults. (There is no recoil when using blanks so firing a .22, .38 or .45 makes no difference).


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

wild_spot said:


> It sounds like great fun - I would absolutely love to give it a go. Bundy wouldn't bat an eyelid - He is used to stockwhips. I love fast-paced skills based disciplines.
> 
> Don't think it will ever take off in AUS though due to our tight gun laws (Which I like - But will restrict this kind of thing).


Is anyone still allowed to own a pistol down under? I thought they confiscated all handguns a year or two ago?

Either way, I agree that it will be very hard to get CMS going in a country that is so opposed to handgun ownership.

They are having similar problems in Germany right now. There is a group of riders petitioning the government to permit mounted shooting. Germany has some very strict gun laws (like most places that restrict gun ownership, this means you must be very rich and powerful to own a gun).

Last I heard, the group hit a roadblock with the authorities because it was felt that allowing mounted shooting would create a demand for handguns and increase ownership.


----------



## wild_spot

^ I don't know about types of guns but if you wish to own a gun you have to apply for a license and I believe be a member of a gun club.


----------



## poundinghooves

My riding instructor does it but I know basically nothing about it. She really seems to like it though. Here is a picture of the horse she uses... I know he has an English saddle on! My beginning lessons... she starts everyone in English because the saddle is thinner and you can feel the horse beneath you... sorry I'm off topic!


----------



## horseluver250

I have been wanting to do mounted shooting for YEARS. There aren't any clubs around this area that do it, I'm hoping when we move we will be able to find a club. I don't think my mare could handle the sport though, we've beeing working on her lameness issues but who knows if she will ever be sound enough for more than trail riding :?


----------



## OzarkGrey

See my other post regarding reloading live ammo brass as blanks. You should either get blank brass (Starline sells it) or make sure to drill out the primer hole.


Thanks for the info. I don't know if Hubby knows this or not! He has done alot of research, but I will mention it to him!


----------



## mliponoga

I'm really looking into starting this as well, I'm not sure if it's taken off in MI, but I may even just do it for fun on my own property, but as far as the gun goes, regulation is you have to use a .45 revolver??


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

mliponoga said:


> I'm really looking into starting this as well, I'm not sure if it's taken off in MI, but I may even just do it for fun on my own property, but as far as the gun goes, regulation is you have to use a .45 revolver??


Yes, all three organizations have standardized on single action, .45LC revolvers. They also use black powder blanks.

Even if you plan to load your own blanks, I would suggest purchasing some 1/2 loads and full loads from a "certified" source. This will give you a consistent and safe load for training. It can also be used as a reference point for creating your own.

Note that .45s and the black powder both make for a unique sound. It is a low "boom." Some people have access to a .22 starter pistol (or even firecrackers!) and think those make a good training tool. While it can work, I disagree. Smaller calibers and smokeless powder both provide a much higher pitched "crack" sound. This, IMO, is more likely to irritate the horse.

When I shoot my .22 starter pistol, my ears ring. It is very uncomfortable. Horses have better hearing and I can only imagine how uncomfortable it is for them. Not the way you want to start training.

By contrast, my .45 with a full black powder load doesn't bother my ears at all. The low "boom" is much easier to tolerate.

If you have a SASS club in your area, they can often be a great source of information on black powder and reloads.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nrhareiner

There is shooting all the time around here. I shoot and my neighbor is a Reserve Sniper and is always shooting. I use to hunt of my stallion when I lived in Tn. Non of my horses care about the noise. Plus the people I know around here who do mounted shooting uses ear plugs for themselves and their horses. 

It would be fun in a way to give it a go. Just not sure I want to buy 2 .45s


----------



## mliponoga

Do you use ear plugs when hunting off their back?


----------



## smrobs

I would be interested in giving it a shot but I am with NRHAreiner, I don't really want to go out and buy such expensive guns just for that. For normal use, a .45 is waaay to big for me. Dobe would take to it like a hog to slop though. I have shot off him before and he doesn't mind it at all. Too bad my aim with pistols isn't that great unless I am standing on my own 2 feet or a still horse LOL.


----------



## nrhareiner

mliponoga said:


> Do you use ear plugs when hunting off their back?



At times I do and at others I did not. Just really depending on what I was hunting the gun I was using. When I shoot here at the house I personally use ear plugs and of course the horses do not and they are all with in about 50 yards of where I am shooting.

What I find when shooting off their backs is since I am using a real gun with real ammo that you have to condition then to the ejection of the shell and the crap that flies out of the breach. Especially when shooting revolvers which I have done for fun off my stallion. He loves it however it did take a bit to get him use to stuff hitting him.


----------



## mliponoga

I think my next ride I'm going to bring my 20 gauge through the woods and try to get dinner and see how Nova reacts to a gun. She's not spooky at all, and I don't anticipate any problems though. She's very level headed, but still green as far as training goes.


----------



## nrhareiner

I would get her use too it at home first. I shoot a lot and the horses are use to it just from me skeet shooting and target shooting over the years. Not sure I would have just climed on and when out to go hunting off of Te with out shooting around the house like I did.

Also check your local laws regarding hinting horse back. Some areas you can and others you may not.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

100% in agreement with nrhareiner... try it at home first. Preferably in a closed ring. Out in the woods is not the place to see how your horse reacts. 

On earplugs - some use them (horse and/or rider) for mounted shooting, some don't. If your horse doesn't mind the plugs, they can be a help. If you are shooting indoors, earplugs for both horse and rider become more important.

Cost - a pair of Ruger Vaqueros will cost you about $500 each. I usually see them used for about $400 each. You can find other brands for a little less - down to about $350 each (new).

On the other side, there are plenty of very friendly people in this game that will be happy to loan you pistols until you get your own (see local laws to make sure this is legal in your area). I know plenty of people that borrow pistols while they save up for their own. Most don't expect you to invest >$1,000 in a game just to see if you/your horse like it and want to continue. Find and talk to your local club who will usually be quick to get you up and running.


----------



## AmberPick

This is definitely something I would be interested in - maybe not in competition but just for fun at home. I actually was thinking of this not too long ago, didn't realize it was a sport.


----------



## FXAce

I tried it a week ago and it was a blast!


----------



## horseshochamp

I compete in mounted shooting at the ladies level 1 rank. It's a blast!!! It is a bit expensive to start up but it's worth it. I bought two Ruger New Vaqueros and they were about $600 a piece. I use earplugs on my horse and I DO suggest them just cause some shots you take might be right next to their head so it just helps to protect the horse. It was really easy to start my horse with the shooting. Our club has practices where they help beginners get their horses used to the sounds...it's a big family! The only problem I have is getting to the competitions. Here in California, our club competitions are all weekend so for a full time college student it can be a bit expensive and hard to find the time...when I can go thouh, it's awesome. 
As for the guns though...you can use any make/model single action period authentic revovler as long as it is .45 cal.


----------



## Horsel02

I tried it over the summer and it was fun but like a lot of people it is very expensive to start and I do not have job so... That kinda stopped all my horse showing. 

Here is a few pictures from when I tried it. This was my first time so I had just decided to trot the patterns. This is not my horse, I borrowed a horse for the day.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

My stepdad doesn't do mounted but he does do cowboy shoots. He has the whole get up and it was really expensive. 

This is him on Annalie in his get up. (I can't help but giggle at the pink halter)


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

horseshochamp said:


> I use earplugs on my horse and I DO suggest them just cause some shots you take might be right next to their head so it just helps to protect the horse.


Let me give you all a tip for getting started. Reading the above comment and the pictures from another poster (even though she is riding an apparently experienced horse) made me think of it.

When starting out with new horses, it is very important to NOT shoot near the horse's face. You should always be shooting at the "3 o'clock" position or further back. This not only keeps the sound/flash away from the horse's face while they are getting used to it, but is also encourages forward motion (which is very good). Shooting in front of the 3 o'clock position can startle the horse and is more likely to cause them to stop, sidestep or backup - all of which are not desired actions in mounted shooting.

When the horse is better trained and more accepting of the gunfire, and you are riding at more competitive speeds, then you will see riders shooting ahead of 3 o'clock.

BTW - there is nothing wrong with earplugs for equine and/or rider. Whether or not you use them you should keep the shot away from the horse's face while training.


----------



## Starlet

I don't personally do mounted shooting. I have a hard time with guns. :/ 
But I know a lot of people who do mounted shooting and it looks fun! You can even get horsie earplugs!


----------



## dunhorse

how do you desensitize your horse to the shots. my gelding is quiet as heck but EVERY time my husband or I are shooting (sighting in a gun, messing around, not working with him but he's usually not too far away) he jumps. at every single shot. he should be used to it by now, I would think, or at least after a few shots in a row he should quit jumping at every one. I'd really like to try it but don't know how to get him to just relax and deal with the noise... I'm not real keen on just climbing on and going for a ride and shooting a gun out of the blue... could end badly LOL.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

dunhorse said:


> how do you desensitize your horse to the shots. my gelding is quiet as heck but EVERY time my husband or I are shooting (sighting in a gun, messing around, not working with him but he's usually not too far away) he jumps. at every single shot. he should be used to it by now, I would think, or at least after a few shots in a row he should quit jumping at every one. I'd really like to try it but don't know how to get him to just relax and deal with the noise... I'm not real keen on just climbing on and going for a ride and shooting a gun out of the blue... could end badly LOL.


Definitely don't just get on and try shooting.  

There are many "methods" for training horses to guns. Some people are better at some methods. Some horses take better to some methods. It is not always a one size fits all situation.

I am not a trainer, but I am active in mounted shooting and run my own club. I have organized many clinics to get riders and horses started in this game. The method that works great for me is the "group" method. It would be too long to explain it here, but it basically involved getting several horses in a ring - some experienced and some new to gunfire. We ride in a circle on the rail and shoot one at a time. We start with "primers" (about as loud as a cap gun) and slowly move up to full volume loads. The concept is to use the herd mentality of the horses so that the "new" horses look to the "experienced" horses for guidance.

There is a little more to it that this. We carefully monitor the horses' reactions and make adjustments along the way. It's not hard to do, but it is something you really need to see a few times to fully understand.

I have seen and worked with some pretty "jumpy" horses over the past few years. It is the rare horse (or rider) that cannot get started in mounted shooting fairly quickly. As a basic rule, the horses/riders that take longer to come around are the less experienced, nervous or jumpy ones. I have found that people who are interested in mounted shooting are usually more adventurous and have tried different things with their horses, which probably has something to do with the success rate.


----------

